# What type of tortoise do I have?



## melz (Dec 17, 2018)

We’re taking care of my son’s class pet for 3 weeks over winter break. I want to make sure we’re taking good care of her, but she came with a surprisingly small amount of supplies and instructions. It looks as if care instructions can vary by type. I know that she is 17 years old, but I don’t know her specific type. Any thoughts?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 17, 2018)

That's a Californian desert tortoise. 

Referred to commonly as a CDT. Good for you, looking into how to properly babysit the sweet thing   good job!


----------



## wellington (Dec 17, 2018)

Hopefully you really enjoy caring for him/her and can talk them into placing it in your home or a home. Unless it's taken home every day it really should not be caged in anything the size a school usually allows. He needs a very large room and a yard to be in daily.
You can follow the care sheet of the sulcata for food and temps.


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2018)

Its a California Desert tortoise, Gopherus agassizii, and it has been raised and cared for all wrong. It has, or had, metabolic bone disease, either from poor diet, lack of UV or lack of calcium, or all three. And it has been kept in conditions that are far too dry and desiccating.

Care for them is similar to Russian tortoises. Read these for proper care, feeding and housing:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## pguinpro (Dec 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> Its a California Desert tortoise, Gopherus agassizii, and it has been raised and cared for all wrong. It has, or had, metabolic bone disease, either from poor diet, lack of UV or lack of calcium, or all three. And it has been kept in conditions that are far too dry and desiccating.
> 
> Care for them is similar to Russian tortoises. Read these for proper care, feeding and housing:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


So you expect a sitter to go buy a closed chamber, substrate, uvb, heat lamp, and everything else? Obviously the OP is only taking temporary care of the CDT and had nothing to do with it's upbringing which is clear from the context...


----------



## pguinpro (Dec 17, 2018)

For diet try these:

Grasses and Weeds
Foraging Mix
Alfalfa hay or pellets
Bermuda grass
Fresh clover
Clover hay
Rye grass
Rice grass
Mallow
Sowthistle

Leafy Greens
These should make up no more than half (and ideally much less) of your tortoise forage:

Collards
Dandelion greens and flowers
Endive
Grape leaves
Mustard greens
Spinach (Not alone, mixed with baby lettuces is ok.)
Turnip greens
Watercress

VEGETABLES:
Acorn squash
Bell Peppers, red and green
Broccoli**
Butternut squash
Carrots
Green beans
Lentils
Peas
Potatoes (cooked, plain)
Pumpkin and other winter squash
Rice (cooked, plain)
Snow peas
Sweet potatoes
Turnip

Make sure you soak daily in warm water. And enjoy your short experience as a tortoise keeper. 

http://www.anapsid.org/tortdiet.html


----------



## melz (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you everyone for all of the help! I want to make sure she’s well taken care of in my short time with her, plus I want to return her with a better set of instructions for the next parent who takes her for a weekend or break. I gave her a warm water soak today and I think she really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2018)

pguinpro said:


> So you expect a sitter to go buy a closed chamber, substrate, uvb, heat lamp, and everything else? Obviously the OP is only taking temporary care of the CDT and had nothing to do with it's upbringing which is clear from the context...


Where did I say any of that? I said it has been cared for incorrectly and it has signs of MBD. I didn't tell anyone to buy anything, nor did I list any expectations.

If I were tasked with caring for an animal, and it's needs were clearly not being met, I would go buy it what it needs, set it up correctly and begin caring for it correctly. I gave this new member the correct care info so that they, or someone else, will at least know how to correctly care for the animal should they want to. If you wouldn't want to, that is your deal. And I never said anything about a closed chamber. I don't use those for DTs or Russians, and if you'd read the linked info, you'd know that.

Now would be a good time to get off your high horse and stop trying to make a helpful person look bad. You don't know jack about tortoise care, you read and learn from the wrong sources, and you have very little first hand experience to draw from.


----------



## pguinpro (Dec 18, 2018)

I fail to see how posting those links is relevant or helpful in regards to OP's subject. You're right you didn't say it but I'm sure it's in your links in enclosure section. It may be similar to russians diet but less fruit. Also the OP is just sitting the tort not long term care so beginner mistakes really isn't relevant either considering this tort is already grown and already has PGS. Best advice would have been some food suggestions and brief care tips like temps, soaking, and hides. Bombarding someone with information isn't helpful in my opinion especially in this case. I know you're proud of your published care sheet and beginner mistakes, maybe you can contact moderator to have it pinned or better yet acknowledged prior to joining forum that way you don't have to post it as often.


----------



## TammyJ (Dec 18, 2018)

Tom said:


> Its a California Desert tortoise, Gopherus agassizii, and it has been raised and cared for all wrong. It has, or had, metabolic bone disease, either from poor diet, lack of UV or lack of calcium, or all three. And it has been kept in conditions that are far too dry and desiccating.
> 
> Care for them is similar to Russian tortoises. Read these for proper care, feeding and housing:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


As usual, Tom, you have given the best you know how - which is a LOT - in the shortest and most comprehensive post! Thank you!


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2018)

pguinpro said:


> I fail to see how posting those links is relevant or helpful in regards to OP's subject. You're right you didn't say it but I'm sure it's in your links in enclosure section. It may be similar to russians diet but less fruit. Also the OP is just sitting the tort not long term care so beginner mistakes really isn't relevant either considering this tort is already grown and already has PGS. Best advice would have been some food suggestions and brief care tips like temps, soaking, and hides. Bombarding someone with information isn't helpful in my opinion especially in this case. I know you're proud of your published care sheet and beginner mistakes, maybe you can contact moderator to have it pinned or better yet acknowledged prior to joining forum that way you don't have to post it as often.


There shouldn't be ANY fruit in a Russian or desert tortoise's diet...

Posting a couple of short, easy-to-read links on how to care for this tortoise is not bombardment. I'm not "proud" of those threads, I typed them up so I don't have to continually type up the same info several times a day. I drop a link and the threads can be read at people's leisure.

If you don't like what I have to say, and how I like to say it, you are welcome to ignore my posts and not read them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2018)

Ok, so both of you can let it drop now. Arguing on a person's thread who is just looking for how temporarily care for a tortoise is not the best way to get your points across.


----------



## ascott (Dec 19, 2018)

melz said:


> We’re taking care of my son’s class pet for 3 weeks over winter break. I want to make sure we’re taking good care of her, but she came with a surprisingly small amount of supplies and instructions. It looks as if care instructions can vary by type. I know that she is 17 years old, but I don’t know her specific type. Any thoughts?
> View attachment 259814
> 
> 
> View attachment 259815



What a lovely tortoise  What temp set up do you have now? This is a species that does not need "alot" of stuff ....just s few key things will be beneficial....awesome that you are tort sitting during break....share a bit of what you have at your use ...


----------



## melz (Dec 19, 2018)

ascott said:


> What a lovely tortoise  What temp set up do you have now? This is a species that does not need "alot" of stuff ....just s few key things will be beneficial....awesome that you are tort sitting during break....share a bit of what you have at your use ...


She came home with a glass "travel" tank that's about 3 feet long and a foot across. It's got a sandy material at the bottom. She also came with a red heat lamp. I've been letting her sleep in her tank with the light off - I wrapped a few blankets around the outside and placed it on a carpeted surface to try and insulate it at night. Our house temp is around 63-F at night time. During the day I've set her up in a bathroom with the heat lamp on and a I made her a cardboard hide. (The bathroom door is open and she has full access to roam my downstairs when I'm there to supervise - if I have to leave, I close the door to keep her safe.) I'm leaving out food and water for her - mostly salad greens, cucumbers and carrots. She's gotten two warm water soaks in the last 2 days - she seems to really enjoy them! I'm also trying to take her out to the yard for a little sunshine and fresh air every day.


----------



## melz (Dec 19, 2018)

wellington said:


> Hopefully you really enjoy caring for him/her and can talk them into placing it in your home or a home. Unless it's taken home every day it really should not be caged in anything the size a school usually allows. He needs a very large room and a yard to be in daily.
> You can follow the care sheet of the sulcata for food and temps.


She actually has a pretty large enclosure in the classroom and is allowed to wander loose in the class - it's a very large classroom and I think she gets access to the outdoor area and kids' garden, too. It's probably not the optimal care situation, but I think she's well-loved. Again, I'd love to return her with some better care instructions. I don't know if she's regularly soaking, for example. So thank you all for your feedback, we'll be typing up some "recommendations" to go back with her!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Dec 19, 2018)

melz said:


> She actually has a pretty large enclosure in the classroom and is allowed to wander loose in the class - it's a very large classroom and I think she gets access to the outdoor area and kids' garden, too. It's probably not the optimal care situation, but I think she's well-loved. Again, I'd love to return her with some better care instructions. I don't know if she's regularly soaking, for example. So thank you all for your feedback, we'll be typing up some "recommendations" to go back with her!



Actually, that’s not great. Free roaming should not be done because it’s too cold, and so, so many bad things happen. It’s insanely easy for them to eat something or get stepped on, especially in a classroom full of kids. That’s how this happened-


Tortoises definitely don’t belong on the floor.


----------



## KAGDR (Jan 12, 2019)

So how did it go? Did you love having the tortoise house guest?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 12, 2019)

Good luck and hope the tortoise enjoys the time with you. Watch out the can be quick when they want to!!


----------



## melz (Jan 14, 2019)

KAGDR said:


> So how did it go? Did you love having the tortoise house guest?


I absolutely loved having her as a guest! Thank you to everyone for your care tips!


----------

